# GT Force Carbon 2011 I-Drive Lagerfrage



## Mzungu (18. Juli 2014)

Mein 2011er Force Carbon hat etwas Spiel in dem Lager, wo das Tretlager dran aufgehängt ist. Gestern hab ich es auseinander genommen, gereinigt und wieder zusammengebaut - das Spiel ist trotzdem noch da. Da die Kugellager ja standart 1 1/8" Lager, wie sie auch in Steuersätzen verbaut werden ( 1 1/8" ACB 36°x45° 837S #). Die Lager sind noch in Ordnung, aber ich gehe mal davon aus dass die "Spacer" die zwischen Rahmen und Kugellager getauscht werden müssen.
Die Frage ist jetzt - sind das "normale" Gabelkoni, wie sie auch bei Steuersätzen verbaut werden? Die kann ich doch bestimmt irgendwo einzeln kaufen, oder?

Danke schonmal im Voraus.


----------



## Mzungu (20. Juli 2014)

Kann da niemand was zu sagen?
Oder wäre die Frage im Tech Talk besser aufgehoben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LTS-Spinner (23. Juli 2014)

Frag mal bei Bad Bikes nach, es gibt dafür z.B. Ein Upgrade Kit und vieles auch einzeln...


----------



## cleiende (24. Juli 2014)

Frag auch mal cyclery, der hilft Dir sicher. Solltest mal ein Bild davon bereithalten. Die Lagersitze gab es in Metall und in Kunststoff, je nach Baujahr. Ob das aber Std-Teile aus dem Steuersatzbereich sind weiss ich auch grad nicht.
Und - hier ist schon richtig, ist ja ne sehr markenspezifische Frage.


----------



## Mzungu (25. Juli 2014)

Ich habe die Teile jetzt bei rockmachine bestellt. Wenn sie angekommen sind (müssen die auch erst in USA bestellen) mache ich beim Ein- bzw. Umbau mal ein Foto. Aber ich bin mir fast sicher, dass es Teile aus dem Steuersatzbereich sind.


----------



## Kruko (27. Juli 2014)

Ich kann jetzt nur von meinem Alu-Force sprechen. Dort sind die Kompresionsringe aus Metall. Hier wird mit Sicherheit kein Verschleiß vorliegen, da sich diese ja auch nicht bewegen. In einem Steuersatz bewegen sich diese ja auch nicht. Dein Spiel wird entweder aus dem Lager kommen oder Du hast die Stellmuttern nicht richtig festgezogen.


----------



## Mzungu (20. August 2014)

Na gut.
Also ich habe grade versucht, die Stellmuttern nachzuziehen. Du hattest in sofern Recht, als dass sie nicht richtig angezogen waren und sich sehr locker von Hand lösen ließen. Dann habe ich also versucht, die Dinger neu fest zu ziehen - das Spiel in der Lageraufhängung ist zwar weniger geworden, aber noch nicht weg. Bei einem Blick auf die Schraube ist mir dann allerdings folgendes aufgefallen:





Das sieht mir stark nach einem Riss aus, der etwa von 12 bis 6 Uhr geht. Vielleicht habe ich es mit dem anziehen etwas übertrieben? Wie gesagt, es war ja immer noch Spiel da...Jedenfalls werde ich damit so nicht mehr fahren. Mir ist nämlich genau an der gleichen Stelle die Hülse eine Etage drüber, also am Hinterbaudrehpunkt, abgerissen:









Jetzt brauche ich also nicht nur die Lagerschalen neu, sondern auch diese Gewindehülse.

Ich wäre also dankbar für einen guten GT Ersatzteilhändler...


----------



## Mzungu (18. September 2014)

Ich habe die Frage nach den passenden Lagerschalen mal nach hier
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/suche-speziellen-1-1-8-gabelkonus.724088/#post-12326127
ausgelagert. Falls einer der anwesenden Force-Besitzer mal auf das gleiche Problem stoßen sollte.


----------



## Mzungu (26. September 2014)

Ich nochmal.
Ich habe letzte Woche mal verschiedene Gabelkoni von Acros bestellt. Eben sind sie angekommen.
Einbauhöhe und Außendurchmesser passen gut.

Der Innendurchmesser aber nicht. Da hat der gemeine 1 1/8" Gabelkonus nämlich 30 mm. Die Lagerschraube (sowie die original Lagerschalen) haben aber einen Durchmesser von GENAU 1 1/8". Folglich hat die Buchse (Lagerschraube) also Spiel.

Hat hier jemand eine gute Idee?
(Außer die Teile original von GT zu bestellen? Die sind nämlich erst Ende Oktober wieder lieferbar. Und dann hat mein Force den GESAMTEN SOMMER wegen der beschi**enen Teile rumgestanden und ich konnte es nicht fahren... )


----------



## cleiende (26. September 2014)

Habe hier noch Lagersätze von verblichenen IDXC 1.0. 
Aufbau:
Gabelkonus mit Innendurchmesser 28,5mm
Lager "TH INdistries 1-1/8" ACB 36x45  873 stainless"
Kompressionsring mit Innendurchmesser 33,7mm

Wenn Du die Hülse reindrehen kannst und mit einer durchgehenden Schraube fixieren kannst (ging beim IDXC) könntest Du u.U. weiterfahren.

Grundsätzlich kann ich Dir nur raten solche Teile solange lieferbar auf Vorrat zu bestellen, die sind u.U. nicht lamge lieferbar. Ist leider nicht wie bei Autos wo es die Teile nach mindestens 10-15 Jahren noch gibt.
Da fällt mir ein, fürs Sensor hab ich das noch nicht getan was die Hauptlager angeht. Mussich diesen Winter mal angehen. Dogbone hab ich zumindest.


----------



## Mzungu (27. September 2014)

@cleiende  - wenn das Bike verblichen ist.....willst du die Lagersätze nicht zufällig loswerden, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Queristmehr (30. September 2014)

ich hab noch so nen teil in neu eliegen was bei dir defekt ist falls du was brauchs sag beischeid am besten per pn. grüße


----------



## Mzungu (19. Oktober 2014)

Nach fast 3 Monaten Stillstand läuft die Lady wieder.
Danke an alle Beteiligten!


----------



## cleiende (19. Oktober 2014)

my pleasure!


----------



## tempest-boy (16. April 2015)

Moin... nach sorgfältigen fetten aller Lager sowie nachziehen,  machen die Hauptlager meines Force Carbon 2012 beim Tritt nervige knarzgeräusche nach ca 35km fahrt. Und wie kriege ich diese Lager endlich dauerhaft festgezogen? ? Lösen sich alle ca 100km... kann mir jemand helfen? thx


----------



## Mzungu (17. April 2015)

Hat das 12er Model noch die Hauptlagerschrauben, die mit dem alten Shimano Innenlager ("Sternschlüssel")  Schlüssel festgezogen werden? Oder schon die mit Innensechskant?

Wenn sich die Lager lösen, würde ich es erstmal mit Schraubensicherung versuchen. Knarzen bekommt man in den Griff, indem die beiden Lager (Pivotpunkt für den Hinterbau und Aufhängung des Tretlagers) sowie die Ausfallenden gereinigt und gefettet werden.


----------



## tempest-boy (17. April 2015)

Hst schon Innenssechskant... wurde ja gerade gereinigt u gefettet. Hab jetzt nochmal alles festgezogen.  Das obere Hauptlager  (pivotpunkt?!) Find ich hat auch minimal spiel nach fest ziehen. Ist das normal??  Mit Schraubensicherung ist zb loclite gemeint? ?! Thx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mzungu (17. April 2015)

Bei mir hatte das obere Hauptlager (der Drehpunkt für den Hinterbau) auch Spiel. Mir war ja die Hülse auf der einen Seite abgebrochen, so dass ich eine neue brauchte. Bei mir war das Problem folgendes: Die Hülse mit dem Gewinde drin war ein paar mm zu lang. D.h. ich konnte sie so fest anziehen wie ich wollte, das Lager hatte immer Spiel. Ich habe sie dann mit der Feile etwa 2 mm kürzer gemacht, verbaut und siehe da - kein Spiel mehr. Hält bis heute bombig.
Steck doch mal probehalber das lange Stück der Hülse durch und kontrolliere, wie weit es auf der anderen Seite durch reicht. Wenn man das Gegenstück eindreht, darf das nicht mit dem Rand direkt auf der langen Hülse aufliegen, da so kein Druck aufgebaut werden kann.
Ich hoffe das war halbwegs verständlich...jetzt ist nur die Frage ob sich das bei deinem 12er Force auch so umsetzen lässt.


----------



## Radtpack (21. April 2015)

Hallo Forum!

Bin zwar seit Jahren Mitleser hier im Forum, habe mich letztes Jahr hier angemeldet und über den Bikemarkt ein 2013er GT Force Carbon Sport erstanden. Bis vorgestern war auch soweit alles ok.

Leider habe ich jetzt auch das Problem, dass der "Lagerblock", in dem das Tretlager verbaut ist, deutliches Spiel im Hauptlager hat. Die Hauptlager hatte ich nach dem Kauf als erstes mittels Loctite sichern lassen. Die waren auch nach Auskunft des Schraubers meines Vertrauens noch fest angezogen. Er hat das Lager auseinander und wieder zusammengebaut, aber der Lagerblock hat nach wie vor Spiel. Die Lager werden mit einem Inbusschlüssel angezogen (kein Sternschlüssel).

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, war bei "Mzungu" die Hülse zu lang. Wenn das aber bei allen Rädern so ist, müssten doch mehr Fahrer Probleme damit haben, bzw. das System müsste von Anfang an Spiel haben. Woran liegt das nun? Kann es sein, dass sich die verbauten Kugellager durch die Benutzung des Rades "gesetzt" haben und so das Spiel entsteht? Bleibt demnach das Kürzen der Hülse die einzige Reparaturmethode (ob das beim 2013er auch geht muss ich nachfragen) oder gibt es einen entsprechenden Reparatursatz?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen, damit ich bald wieder fahren kann.

Gruß

Radtpack


----------



## Mzungu (21. April 2015)

Wieviel bist du das Bike denn schon gefahren? Vielleicht sind die Lager einfach durch. 
Schau mal hier: 
https://www.rockmachine-germany.de/...n-2012.html?XTCsid=gvqbvvuqo0c10aguabo0357hr2
Da gibt es eine Explosionszeichnung. Das Bauteil mit der Nummer 10 ist/sind die Kugellager. Bei meinem sind es "normale" Steuersatzkugellager (1 1/8" ACB 36°x45° 837S #), da muss man nicht unbedingt die original GT Teile verbauen (zumal die auch übertrieben teuer sind). 
Mein Tipp wäre also bau es mal auseinander und nimm die Kugellager raus. Vielleicht brauchst du einfach neue.


----------



## Radtpack (21. April 2015)

Hallo MZungu!

Danke für Deine Antwort, aber ich bin erst ca. 190 km gefahren, eher Feierabend-/Wochenendtourer. Das sollten die Lager schon aushalten. Aber ich werde den Tipp mal weitergeben. Kann es sein, dass sich die Kugellager mit der Zeit weiter in ihren Sitz hineinpressen (das meinte ich mit setzen)? Bei Deiner Lösung, mit dem Kürzen der Hülse, gab es da keine Verspannung im Hinterbau?

edit: so in etwa, wie Du das in Deinem Eröffnungsbeitrag beschrieben hast.


----------



## Mzungu (22. April 2015)

Das stimmt allerdings, das sollten die Lager aushalten.
Ich weiss leider nicht wie das 2013er Force aufgebaut ist, aber ich würde dir den dringenden Tipp geben, dich selber damit zu beschäftigen und das nicht im Laden machen zu lassen (im Bikeladen meines Vertrauens schlagen sie immer die Hände über dem Kopf zusammen wenn ich mit meinem Force ankomme...). Bei meinem 2011er ist es jedenfalls so, dass die ganze I-Drive Geschichte relativ wartungsintensiv ist, und ich froh bin dass ich mir einmal eine ordentliche Anleitung genommen hab und es einmal selber demontiert habe. Das vermittelt mir persönlich auch ein viel besseres Gefühl, wenn ich merke irgendwas stimmt nicht (Knarzen, Spiel) und es selber eingrenzen und beheben kann.

Ich les grade dass es ja bei dir garnicht um die Aufhängung des Hinterbaus geht, sondern um die des Tretlagers...
Die hat bei mir auch Spiel. Ich hab schon einiges versucht - Hülse gekürzt, Lager mit Teflonband eingebaut, alles neu gefettet....Hülsen wirklich feste angezogen. Hat alles nix gebracht. Wird aber auch nicht schlimmer, von daher lasse ich das jetzt so.


----------



## Radtpack (22. April 2015)

Das werde ich wohl auf Sicht auch machen, fehlt halt noch das ein oder andere Werkzeug. Woher hattest Du denn die ordentliche Anleitung?

Ansonsten hat das Lager definitiv zu viel Spiel. Der Lauf der Kette ist deutlich hörbar, da muss ich auf jeden Fall etwas tun. Schauen wir mal wie das ausgeht. Ich werde auf jeden Fall berichten. Habt ihr noch weitere Lösungsvorschläge nur her damit.


----------



## Mzungu (22. April 2015)

Ich hab hier
http://forums.mtbr.com/gt/i-drive-pivot-maintenance-repair-560521.html
ne gute Anleitung gefunden. Leider funktionieren die Bilder offensichtlich nicht mehr.


----------



## Radtpack (23. April 2015)

Das schaue ich mir mal an. Danke.


----------



## Mzungu (23. April 2015)

Im Zweifelsfall würde ich mich dort mal anmelden und das Problem schildern. In USA fahren doch ein paar mehr GT rum als hier...


----------



## LTS-Spinner (5. September 2015)

Hallo GT Force Gemeinde,

Ich glaub ich hatte das schon mal hier irgendwo erwähnt, dennoch, bei FSA im Programm gibt es V2A- Distanzierungsringe für 1 1/8" Steuersätze, ca. ein 10tel mm dick. Die passen ganz genau auf diese Lagerachsen mit den gekonterten Konen (bis BJ 2011?). Damit läßt sich relativ gut das leider werkseitige vorhandene Spiel ober besser die etwas zu große Toleranz ausgleichen.

Wird das nicht gemacht verspannt der User den Tretlagerblock so dass dessen äußere Flanken, welche sich gegen das Hauptlager abstützen sollen konisch quasi wie eine Zange. Klar dass dann nach ca. 35km das Knarzen anfängt. Wenn man dann noch mit Gewalt die ALU-Achsen immer weiter vorspannt reißt das weiche Material natürlich.

Die Distanzscheiben müssen unbedingt auf der Hülsenseite untergelegt werden, NICHT AUF DER GEWINDESEITE (also nicht dort wo der Gegenkonus eingeschraubt wird). Dumm wie ich war hab ich das beim I Drive 5.5, welches über die gleiche Hebelage wie das Force und das Sanction verfügt, erst so gemacht um absolut mittig zu bleiben, Blödsinn! Die Unterlagsringe konnten sich nicht exakt auf der Achse zentrieren und rutschten in den Spalt der Verschraubung. Was aus den Scheiben wurde kann sich sicher jeder vorstellen... Also noch nen Satz besorgt, diese auf den Zylinderteile der Hauptachse geschoben und seit 5 Jahren herrscht Ruhe!

Was übrigens weiterhin unangenehme Geräusche verursachte war der 6mm Zuganschlag des Umwerfers in welchen eine 5mm Shimano- Schaltzugaußenhülle ohne Tülle mündete. Bei Gewichtsverlagerung bergauf im Kriechgang federte der Hinterbau ein und der Zug nutze das seitliche Spiel um die Kopfseiten der Drähte in der Außenhülle im Gegenlager wie einen Mörser "zu mahlen" was wiederum heftig knarzen kann! Darauf bin ich erst gekommen als ich beim Umschrauben vom I-Drive 5.5 auf das Force Carbon den Dämpfer tauschte und der lose Hinterbau beim manuellen Bewegen plötzlich diese lange nicht lokalisbaren Knarzgeräusche machte, die ich immer den vermurksten Lagern bzw. den enormen Zugkräften in dieser speziellen Fahrsituation zugeordnet hatte...

Wenn man sich also einmal die Mühe gemacht hat alles spielfrei auszudistanzieren und die Konterschrauben mit Locktite gesichert hat, dann ist diese Hinterbaulagerung als durchaus sehr langlebig zu bezeichnen. Die Lager beim I-Drive waren jedenfalls auch nach 5 Jahren ohne Wartung absolut in Ordnung und mußten keineswegs getauscht werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radtpack (7. September 2015)

Hallo zusammen!

Ein kurzes Feedback meinerseits.

Die Lager waren in Ordnung, kein Verschleiß o.ä.. Möglicherweise hat sich das Lager im Neuzustand etwas gesetzt/eingelaufen (?). Jedenfalls ist es mit behutsamen Nachziehen und Sichern der Lagerschrauben mit Loctite, bisher dauerhaft ohne Spiel.

Gruß Radtpack


----------



## trautbrueder (29. Februar 2016)

Hab auch einen Rahmen erworben. Bin gerade am Aufbau. Hab mir eine andere Konterung gebaut. Mal schauen ob das hält. Sieht auf jeden fall besser aus.


----------



## Kruko (1. März 2016)

Da wirst du sicherlich Probleme mit sich lösenden Schrauben bekommen. Die alte Variante beruhte auf Vorspannung und mit der Mittelschraube kontern. Und selbst dort war für die Konterschraube ein Tropfen Loctite nicht verkehrt. Jetzt spannst du nur mittig vor. Die Carbonplatten werden zudem im Lagerbereich noch flexen. Ein Dauerknacken ist m. E. vorprogrammiert. 


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## trautbrueder (1. März 2016)

Hoffe eigentlich das es hält. Da die Original Aluunterlegscheiben auch nicht wirklich als Teil einer Sicherung anzusehen sind. Die Scheiben die ich demoniert hab sind stark gewölbt. Also kann das " flexen" ein Vorteil sein. Da ich mir etwas mehr Widerstand erhoffe. Mittelfeste Schraubensicherung ist natürlich ein Muss. Hab halt noch keine Erfahrung mit dem Rahmen. Hat mir halt nicht gefallen


----------



## Radtpack (10. Mai 2016)

Hallo LTS-Spinner!



LTS-Spinner schrieb:


> Hallo GT Force Gemeinde,
> 
> Ich glaub ich hatte das schon mal hier irgendwo erwähnt, dennoch, bei FSA im Programm gibt es V2A- Distanzierungsringe für 1 1/8" Steuersätze, ca. ein 10tel mm dick. Die passen ganz genau auf diese Lagerachsen mit den gekonterten Konen (bis BJ 2011?). Damit läßt sich relativ gut das leider werkseitige vorhandene Spiel ober besser die etwas zu große Toleranz ausgleichen.
> 
> ...



Wo hast Du denn die Distanzringe gefunden? Ich habe die FSA-Shop Seite durchsucht, kann diese aber nicht finden.

Da es ein wenig knarzt, will ich einen Lagerservice machen, einen kalibrierten Drehmomentschlüssel habe ich mittlerweile. Welches Lagerfett ist empfehlenswert?

Gruß Radtpack


----------

